# Excel Zellen auslesen - automatischer Stopp bei leerer Zelle



## JaninaSt (6. Jun 2012)

Hallo!

Ich lese mit Apache POI eine Excel Datei aus und möchte folgendes machen:

Beispielsweise eine Zeile auslesen, mittels Schleife,  die hintereinander 5 Einträge hat, sobald eine leere Zeile dabei ist, soll nicht mehr weiter eingelesen werden.

Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen wie ich prüfen kann ob eine Zelle leer ist?


Danke!


----------



## XHelp (6. Jun 2012)

sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
cell.getCellType()==Cell.CELL_TYPE_BLANK
```
 könnte schon helfen.


----------



## JaninaSt (6. Jun 2012)

Danke, hat funktionier!


----------

